# Is it illegal to take a horse to a public beach?



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

There are beaches here in Southern California where horses are welcome and others where I've never heard of people taking their horses and am not sure if it's due to legality. You could always contact the local lifeguards/whoever patrols the area or find some info on a beach website.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends on where you live.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

It usually says if you can bring your dogs or horses to a beach (there's a sign). But even beaches where you can there is usually a certain date and time when you're allowed. Outside of that time you can get fined if you;re caught. You can usually find out though if you call or search the web.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Hidalgo, very interesting points. I haven't heard that about the beaches here in San Diego (I noticed you're in Canada). Maybe it's because our beaches are always open and the ones that people take their horses to are the ones that aren't always so busy? Who knows. 

OP, do you mind giving us a general area in which you hope to take your horse? Maybe I can dig up some info.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

This is something I have been wondering too. 
I live in the city and board my horse just outside, and we have a lot of public beaches (Great Lakes area). 
Most of them are posted no dogs, so obviously I know I cannot bring my horse to those. But what of the ones where dogs are allowed? I think if you ask anyone from the town office, their gut reaction would be to say 'no, not allowed'. So I wonder if instead of just asking some clerk if they are allowed, maybe it is better to ask to see a copy of the bylaw where it is written that they are not allowed. If it cannot be produced, then my guess is that they cannot stop you.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

You'd have to check with the municipality that the beach is in. I know in New Jersey, Island Beach State Park is the only shore point that allows horses. But, there are rules and only certain dates/times that you can bring them. There is also a very long list to reserve a date...


----------



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to mention, I'm in BC Canada. In the summer time when it's hot there are definitely some people at the beach, but I wouldn't take her then. I was thinking in the late spring when it's not that hot and people would not be at the beach. And I know dogs are allowed but there are no signs saying anything about horses.


----------

